# Corian Bowl



## ngeb528 (Aug 10, 2009)

Made this bowl from 4x4 pieces of Corian I received as a bonus in the PR trade.  

I was amazed at how often I had to sharpen the chisels.  This stuff was amazingly hard.

What do you think?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow that is amazing looking, how heavy is it?


----------



## ngeb528 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's actually pretty light.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 10, 2009)

That's great looking.  What did you glue with?

  -Barry


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 10, 2009)

That is an awesome bowl Nancy .


----------



## bitshird (Aug 10, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Made this bowl from 4x4 pieces of Corian I received as a bonus in the PR trade.
> 
> I was amazed at how often I had to sharpen the chisels.  This stuff was amazingly hard.
> 
> What do you think?



Nice bowl Nancy Corian is fun, I wish it came in thicker pieces than 1/2 inch
        As an after thought.
I think you need a Woodchuck!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 10, 2009)

Ms Nancy, you did that corian real proud. Like the colors!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 10, 2009)

nice glue up and turning, Nancy. I really like it!


----------



## ngeb528 (Aug 11, 2009)

I used thick CA to glue it up and clamped it nice and snug so the seams are nice and tight.

Ken - if you want to donate a Chucky, feel free to send me one.:biggrin:


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice looking bowl.  I love the look of corian,


----------

